# TrueOS and ZFS only option



## Oko (Oct 5, 2014)

I kind of like PC-BSD's server version a.k.a. TrueOS not so much for its installer but mostly for Warden. However, the fact that ZFS is the only available file system for TrueOS makes it of limited usefulness on anything but enterprise level hardware. And even there due to the well known problems of ZFS with databases it is more or less good only as a storage appliance for non-database files. Almost like a striped down version of FreeNAS.


----------



## ManaHime (Oct 8, 2014)

Well... You could always install FreeBSD and turn it into a TrueOS by using the instructions on the PC-BSD wiki.

Though I have no idea how Warden would work without ZFS. You might be better off asking on their forum or mailing list.


----------



## Oko (Oct 8, 2014)

D4rkSilver said:
			
		

> Well... You could always install FreeBSD and turn it into a TrueOS by using the instruction on the PC-BSD wiki
> 
> Though I have no idea how Warden would work without ZFS. You might be better asking on their forum or mailing list.


I played a little bit more with TrueOS and Warden. It is pure gem! One of my small file servers (8x 1 TB, Xeon and 24 GB or RAM, LSI SAS 2008 SAS in JBOD mode a.k.a. HBA) has been switched to TrueOS 10.0.3.  I am loving it. I really really dig jails and what the PC-BSD people have done with Warden and ZFS. Now folks, don't try this at home on your gaming rigs as these things require some real hardware.


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 1, 2014)

I also like Warden.


----------

